# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Edulis or adspersus????

## atlpiggy

hey everybody i was just wondering what everyone thought of these little guys. all opinions will greatly be appreciated :Frog Smile:  http://www.frogforum.net/members/dem...3-dscf3259.jpg

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Adspersus.

----------


## atlpiggy

But what about the white spot in the ear and the yellow stripe??

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> But what about the white spot in the ear and the yellow stripe??


Check their hind and front legs for blue tint. If they are Edulis they will have no blue tint. Also Giants have a white spot until they mature.

----------


## atlpiggy

Thats GREAT to hear!!! Hopefully will be getting my male/female pair soon!! thanks for the info. how can you tell these are adspersus??

----------


## Daniel

These are demonamphibian's right?

----------


## atlpiggy

Yes sir.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Read this thread to better assist you in identifying species. 

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...us-status.html

----------


## atlpiggy

> Read this thread to better assist you in identifying species. 
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...us-status.html


Thank you so much Colleen/Jerrod. i really appreciate it. i just cant wait until they can be sexed!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you so much Colleen/Jerrod. i really appreciate it. i just cant wait until they can be sexed!!


They can be sexed at 4.5" with some considerable accuracy.

----------


## Eel Noob

Damn these yours? They're all boys and giants as well!

----------


## atlpiggy

> They can be sexed at 4.5" with some considerable accuracy.


I sure hope at least one is female :Smile:

----------


## atlpiggy

> Damn these yours? They're all boys and giants as well!


Not even the darker one??? Not mine, but soon two of them will :Wink:

----------


## Eel Noob

> Not even the darker one??? Not mine, but soon two of them will



No, they're all boys.

----------


## demon amphibians

I really think one is a female still to soon to be 100 percent. It is much smaller and darker in color then the others. also the other 5 are starting to develope yellow-ish under-bellies while the one is still cream color underneath. only time will tell. But i tell you what they eat there weight in roaches every day.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Color has nothing to do with sex. Not even the orange arm pits. Yellowish throat can determine male, but it takes time for the yellow to develope.

----------


## Eel Noob

> I really think one is a female still to soon to be 100 percent. It is much smaller and darker in color then the others. also the other 5 are starting to develope yellow-ish under-bellies while the one is still cream color underneath. only time will tell. But i tell you what they eat there weight in roaches every day.


You cannot sex these frogs by colors, I have seen females that are more colorful than males.




> Color has nothing to do with sex. Not even  the orange arm pits. Yellowish throat can determine male, but it takes  time for the yellow to develope.


Even yellow throat doesn't determine sex, some males will have white throat throughout it's life.

----------


## atlpiggy

> You cannot sex these frogs by colors, I have seen females that are more colorful than males.
> 
> 
> 
> Even yellow throat doesn't determine sex, some males will have white throat throughout it's life.


Well what about the narrow smaller head? Only time shall tell!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> You cannot sex these frogs by colors, I have seen females that are more colorful than males.
> 
> 
> 
> Even yellow throat doesn't determine sex, some males will have white throat throughout it's life.


Very true. I know this because mine has a white throat. Well more of a cream color. Each individual is different even in their growth. Günther hit 6" at 4 months, but has since slowed way down at 6.5"

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Well what about the narrow smaller head? Only time shall tell!!


That's another feature that can be shot down. Some males are late bloomers for head size Lol! You can hope for a female among the group, but I'm with Noob. All males.

----------


## Carlos

Read somewhere that the male/female ratio in CBB GABF is skewed toward males.  You can always raise them until they are 4-4.5 in.  Then pick your keeper males and offer the rest for trade.  Many members want a big male and imagine would trade their females for one  :Smile:  .

----------


## atlpiggy

> Read somewhere that the male/female ratio in CBB GABF is skewed toward males.  You can always raise them until they are 4-4.5 in.  Then pick your keeper males and offer the rest for trade.  Many members want a big male and imagine would trade their females for one  .


Interesting to hear. Demon is doing exactly that right now. I jus can't wait until they do get big enough which looks to be very soon!

----------


## demon amphibians

I really wouldnt be surprised if they are all males. They all have exactly the same size appetite. Not one of them eats more then the other. Which I am sure at this point this has nothing to do with sex. This is a very active little group. They love dubia, and lateralis. I also feed them earth worms and the occasional wax worm. These frogs have yet to see a cricket.

----------


## Eel Noob

> Well what about the narrow smaller head? Only time shall tell!!


It's probably just from the angle it's sitting to the camera but it's head screams male as well.

----------


## atlpiggy

> I really wouldnt be surprised if they are all males. They all have exactly the same size appetite. Not one of them eats more then the other. Which I am sure at this point this has nothing to do with sex. This is a very active little group. They love dubia, and lateralis. I also feed them earth worms and the occasional wax worm. These frogs have yet to see a cricket.


Demon where are you??? Delete some messages so I can message back!!

----------

